# Bl**dy insurance companies!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As we have moved out of the house, and into our fifth wheeler, to allow the builders free access to all rooms, I thought I had better inform the house insurance company, All the furniture (apart from the bed) has been moved into our portacabin.


I was prepared for an extra premium but not for them slapping a "Section 21" notice of Cancellation of Policy on us. They have given us 21 days notice that the policy will be cancelled. The builders expect to be working for 3 months. The company in question is Marks and Spencer underwritten by AXA.


I phoned the company that ran them a close second when I was looking at house insurance but, although they would not have behaved as our company has to an existing client, they would not take us on at the moment. She did advise me to contact BIBA to see if they could help with finding us a company.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

patp said:


> As we have moved out of the house, and into our fifth wheeler, to allow the builders free access to all rooms, I thought I had better inform the house insurance company, All the furniture (apart from the bed) has been moved into our portacabin.
> 
> I was prepared for an extra premium but not for them slapping a "Section 21" notice of Cancellation of Policy on us. They have given us 21 days notice that the policy will be cancelled. The builders expect to be working for 3 months. The company in question is Marks and Spencer underwritten by AXA.
> 
> I phoned the company that ran them a close second when I was looking at house insurance but, although they would not have behaved as our company has to an existing client, they would not take us on at the moment. She did advise me to contact BIBA to see if they could help with finding us a company.


Are you staying on the property.?
It sounds to me that they probably haven't understood what your doing. Some of them are a bit quick to read and not digest. What does your policy state about the house being unoccupied. Most say you cant leave it for 30 days or more without telling them but that doesn't mean they will cancel your policy.

If it were me i would ring and make sure they understand what your doing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't understand this Pat. As you are still on the property and undoubtedly popping in now and again, how can they justify cancelling?

Ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

One of the questions you are asked when you take out insurance is "Have you ever had an insurance policy cancelled" This may affect your premium in the future. 

We had an extension built last year and had we asked the insurance company, Aviva, about moving out whilst it was being built. They were okay as long as we did not leave the property empty for more than 28 days. If we were going to be absent for more than 28 days then the building would still be insured, but not the contents. Nothing was mentioned about cancelling the policy. 

Did they give you a specific reason for the cancelling?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No reason for cancelling. She just went off and asked her manager so might be crossed wires. I am going to ring them again now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been as forceful as I can, threatened them with the insurance ombudsman, and she has gone off to talk to the underwriters.


It seems that there is a clause that says if the house is being rewired and or re plumbed (which it is) then they will withdraw cover. I explained that the building itself is covered (for several million) by the builder's insurance and all I want is for the outbuildings and contents to remain covered.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Revise said:


> One of the questions you are asked when you take out insurance is "Have you ever had an insurance policy cancelled" This may affect your premium in the future.
> 
> We had an extension built last year and had we asked the insurance company, Aviva, about moving out whilst it was being built. They were okay as long as we did not leave the property empty for more than 28 days. If we were going to be absent for more than 28 days then the building would still be insured, but not the contents. Nothing was mentioned about cancelling the policy.
> 
> Did they give you a specific reason for the cancelling?


Good point about the cancellation of a policy.

She has just phoned back to say that "Billy was not wrong to issue a Section 21 cancelling your insurance with us but the underwriters say they are in the process of changing the wording of the policies and so we will still be able to cover your property while the building work is being undertaken".

I did insist she tell the underwriters that the house was covered by the builders and they were only being asked to cover the contents and that someone was on site 24/7. I think, myself, that the mention of the Ombudsman helped them make up their minds.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Good for you, a bit of polite persistence can go a long way.

Good luck with the work. Hope it runs to schedule.

Davy


----------

